# SQ-D recall



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Zog said:


> *FA, FH, FI, FY (1, 2, & 3 Pole, 15-100A) & KI​(2 & 3 Pole, 110 – 250A) Breakers
> 
> http://www.schneiderelectricchannelguide.com/files/File/RC104 eblast_combined.pdf
> *


Got the letter last week. Even has the job name where the possible bad breakers were installed. Do I want to go and purchase new breakers, swap them out at no charge, and then return the originals for a refund? NO!!!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

A friend said qo120s are tuff to get at his local 3 places...


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

wendon said:


> Got the letter last week. Even has the job name where the possible bad breakers were installed. Do I want to go and purchase new breakers, swap them out at no charge, and then return the originals for a refund? NO!!!




So what are you responsible for ?





Pete


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I always avoided Square-D breakers when I could. Sometimes specs insisted on them when I was doing a lot of tenant improvement jobs. I must have been a genius. 

But I do recall all the times I got flak for not using square-d by other superior minded "I only use the best of the best" electricians for having used Challenger, or Westinghouse, or GE , or Murray panels.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

pete87 said:


> So what are you responsible for ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you are an end user you can hire an electrician to change out the breakers and they will reimburse you up to a certain amount. If you are an installer, they want you to go to the SH and purchase new breakers, go to the job site, remove the defective ones and replace them, and return the used ones to the SH for a refund, all on your own time. Last recall notice I received, they wanted me to find a certain series of a 6-space ML panel that I had installed and replace the interior. How am I suppose to know where the panel was installed? Does everyone record the serial number and date code of the panels they install????:no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> If you do not have qualified personnel you must hire a local electrician to perform the upgrade. Schneider Electric
> will reimburse you for your maintenance department’s / electrician’s Time/Labor to install the new device(s) up to a
> maximum of $300 for the total number of devices installed at a site address. (For reimbursement we will require a
> bill/invoice be submitted showing site address where breakers are installed, labor time expended along with the electrician’s
> ...


is see Schnieder hasn't changed its ways.......


Iirc, this is the 2nd recall in the last few years, the last being the resi panels 

You'll receive registered mail from them, which you have the right to refuse @ the PO

They have no _legal_ control over who they can not reach btw

~CS~


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

pete87 said:


> So what are you responsible for ?


purchasing inferior quality products that slip by incompetent NRTL's 

~CS~


----------

